# Java Web Start wird nicht ausgeführt



## SeboJava (8. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon länger ein Problem, wo ich bisher im Netz keine brauchbare Antwort finden konnte. Ich habe eine Java Application mit einer GUI entwickelt und möchte diese über den Java Web Start ausführen lassen. Starte ich die jar läuft alles problemlos, aber wenn ich über die jnlp den Webstart aufrufe kommt: 

Anwendungsfehler
Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden.

Unter Details wird mir dann folgendes angezeigt:

```
java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "\STAIRS-Tool\dist"
	at java.lang.NumberFormatException.forInputString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verifyCodebaseEx(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verifyCodebase(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verify(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.DeployManifestChecker.verify(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.security.AppPolicy.grantUnrestrictedAccess(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.security.JNLPSignedResourcesHelper.checkSignedResourcesHelper(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.security.JNLPSignedResourcesHelper.checkSignedResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareAllResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Mit dieser Fehlermeldung kann ich nicht wirklich viel anfangen :bahnhof:

Die jar ist selbst signiert und im jnlp gebe ich all-permissons frei. Wenn ich all-permissions rausnehme (eigentlich benötige ich es nicht) kommt beim Web Start:

Anwendung blockiert
Anwendung durch Sicherheitseinstellungen blockiert

Aber auch wenn ich im Java Control Panel die Sicherheitseinstellungen auf mittel stelle und die URL in die Sitelist aufnehme bleibt der Fehler bestehen. Weitere Details, warum die Anwendung blockiert wird, werden mir nicht angezeigt.

Über eure Ideen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Schonmal danke!
SeboJava


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Jul 2014)

Moin,

Du bekommst eine *NumberFormatException* bei diesem String "_*STAIRS-Tool\dist*_" !! 
Alles andere sind wohl Folgefehler!

Aber ohne den zugehörigen Code kann nur raten - zumindest kann ich Dir aber sagen, dass der Stringinhalt KEINE Zahl ist 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

